# radio question



## rbblue8 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,

just bought my new (well new to me) 05 Nissan altima 2.5s and im already missing my Sirius that i had in my jetta. 

so i have two questions..

1) I have my old radio from my jetta which had an ipod and sirius plug ins... how hard would it be to make that 'work' with my car? And i assume that i would loose steering wheel controls with the new radio.

2) Does the stock radio have any kind of audio in cables? They said it's ready for a cd changer and i'm wondering if that can just be replaced with a sat. unit instead of an external cd changer.


----------



## rbblue8 (Nov 17, 2007)

anyone??

any idea about this?


----------

